# Does anyone have an opinion on Boaphile cages?



## Molly Janke (Sep 27, 2013)

I need to get a bigger cage for my Colombian, Ollie. I found the Boaphile site and the enclosures look like they would be pretty cool. Has anyone used one or knows someone who has? Any opinions one way or the other?


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't comment on boaphile, but before you come across boamaster looking up cages like I did, don't even bother. That guy is a joke. Sent me a cage missing the front panel/door, everything else dented and chipped. Then sent me another cage, with the wrong top, and again dented and chipped. Instead of sending me a perfect cage like his site promises, he ran from the situation and gave me a refund. I have a huge BOI thread on fauna about it.


----------



## Benn (Apr 19, 2014)

I have several cages from boa master and I love them. But I agree that he forgets stuff to put in but if your going for a tegu enclosure unless you are rich build your own. No one makes good tegu enclosures(they need to explore and be stimulated) so really only option is homemade


----------



## thewiseben (Apr 25, 2014)

Aren't all those boaphile cages pretty short? Make it pretty hard to give enough space for burrowing in substrate and providing heat/light.


----------



## thewiseben (Apr 26, 2014)

But if you had the funds to buy a couple of the stacked units, and drilled between them, you could make a really cool ramp between cage levels and provide a huge romping ground. Though at that point, why not just build it from interlocking plastic storage containers?


----------

